
Graphene: 'Super' material will be in your home sooner than you think - jonbaer
http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/02/tech/innovation/graphene-quest-for-first-ever-2d-material/index.html
======
ars
One reason biological materials are so amazing (much stronger, etc, like
spider silk) is they are essentially made one atom at a time.

If we can do the same thing, but using inorganics we can create some amazing
materials. Steel for example is made of a myriad of various crystals and
alloys arranged as grains. Tons of work goes into the exact processing needed
to encourage one type or another of grain. If we could exactly control where
each atom of the iron, carbon, and other elements go we would create a
material much much stronger than anything we can do today.

------
helipad
All I can think is –

[Mr. Burns is reminiscing about his grandfather's old Atom Smashing Plant]

Burns' Grandfather: Come on, men! Smash those atoms! You there, turn out your
pockets.

[Two goons seize a waifish worker and turn out his pockets]

Burns' Grandfather: Aha - atoms! One, two, three, four... SIX of them! Take
him away!

------
ck2
There is absolutely nothing in the story that has conclusions of how it will
actually be in your home in any practical use?

I mean it is raving about the material but not any tested application?

Article vaguely says "want to" and "considering".

On slide 3, I see the words "could" and "promises" which is meaningless.

You might find this reference table handy:
[https://xkcd.com/678/](https://xkcd.com/678/)

Graphene clearly falls under the "10 years" section.

~~~
devx
The video says Samsung is using it in its YOUM flexible display, that was
demoed at CES this year. Rumors are both Samsung and LG will release phones
with such displays within the next 6 months or so.

EDIT: This one just appeared:

[http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-round-
tipped-...](http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-round-tipped-to-be-
first-flexible-phone-50012425/)

~~~
ck2
Ah okay, using that lead, I found this
[http://www.intellalegal.com/2013/03/samsung-graphene-
patent-...](http://www.intellalegal.com/2013/03/samsung-graphene-patent-for-
touch-screens-is-an-example-of-nanotechnology-innovation/)

Touch screen displays are made of indium-tin-oxide and samsung wants to
replace it with far cheaper graphene.

But that is only a cost saving measure and I am not sure if it brings anything
new to the table other than increased profit?

This paragraph alone says more than the entire CNN story:

 _Many companies have invested in the research and development of graphene and
other nanoamterials. In all, the USPTO has issued approximately 7,000 patents
related to graphene. Samsung has received the most patents related to
graphene, with over 400 patents for the use of the material in displays and
electronics._

~~~
JanezStupar
Getting indium out of our electronics is HUGE.

That is a revolution in its own right.

~~~
glhaynes
Can you say more about why? I assume it's a cost or environmental thing or
both.

~~~
phaemon
Apparently it's expensive and rare. From the Wikipedia page:

"In 2002, the price was US$94 per kilogram. The recent changes in demand and
supply have resulted in high and fluctuating prices of indium, which from 2006
to 2009 ranged from US$382/kg to US$918/kg.

It has been estimated that there are fewer than 20 years left of indium
supplies, based on current rates of extraction, demonstrating the need for
additional recycling.[37]"

------
dicroce
I want to hold a sheet of it and turn it on its side... to see if I can see a
one atom thick edge (I'm betting I cant!).

~~~
talmand
Careful, it would probably cause a rather nasty cut as there's nothing to stop
it once it starts slicing.

------
jyf1987
well actually you dont have to wait the 'sooner' time you could just make it
at home right now just following the youtube video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQANDuFYvsc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQANDuFYvsc)

which only require cheap materials and tools, yes, even cheap for me in china

and i was thinking if people could use this to burn a cpu on that disk

------
spo81rty
My tennis racket is supposedly made with graphene. So I guess I have some in
my house.

~~~
xutopia
Graphite... not graphene. Graphite is to a sponge what graphene is to paper.

------
JonnieCache
Flagged. This is an advertisement, I'm guessing part of some kind of financial
manipulation, like that facebook movie goldman set up</tinfoil>

------
ye
Tell me when I can buy large sheets of it at a reasonable price.

The article says absolutely nothing about "sooner than you think".

------
fluxon
In your home, and therefore up some kid's nose.

~~~
fluxon
"Typically HN frowns on: one liner humor, ..." Ok, so _now_ I know that.

